# New Siggy Problems



## rochie (Jun 23, 2010)

i've tried to edit my siggy useing the great new one below, made by Marcel, but i keep getting this error messege.
Your signature cannot be longer than 500 characters excluding BB code markup.
and my siggy is still my old one, any help would be appreciated


----------



## Marcel (Jun 23, 2010)

rochie said:


> i've tried to edit my siggy useing the great new one below, made by Marcel, but i keep getting this error messege.
> Your signature cannot be longer than 500 characters excluding BB code markup.
> and my siggy is still my old one, any help would be appreciated



Just tried it myself and have no problem.
Just put <img>http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/signature-general-pics-upload/136053d1277149661-help-new-siggy-please-rochie8.jpg</img> in your sig, where you should change the <> by []
See Les' thread for extra info:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## imalko (Jun 23, 2010)

I gave it a try myself and had the same problem Karl. Think it might has something to do with Group Build icons in the signature making it too long...? Something for the moderators to take care of I would say.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2010)

Done it for you Karl. Let me know if it OK. I just replaced the text for the last signature with the new one.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks good Karl. Good work Marcel.


----------



## imalko (Jun 23, 2010)

Maybe this problem can be solved somehow on the permanent basis. It's not very convenient for members not to be able to change their own siggy's themselves but having to ask moderators to do that for them each time.


----------



## rochie (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Gnomey, it's fine now, i did suspect it was something to do with the group build icons but didnt want to mess with them.


----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2010)

i'm having the same problems with my Xmas siggy as last year can a passing Mod have a look at it for me please, i don't want to mess with the group build icons !


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2010)

Where is your X-mass siggy? Do you mean the last one made by Njaco?


----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Where is your X-mass siggy? Do you mean the last one made by Njaco?



thats the one Wojtek, here it is


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2010)

Done.


----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2010)

many thanks my friend


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2010)




----------

